# Mouse flavoured crisps



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

A Lady was shopping in a newly opened Tescos store in Birmingham.She reached for a pack of multi pack crisps and 6 pinkies fell out of the crisps onto the floor.She screamed and asked that the store be closed for public health, the Management wouldnt close the store and said they cant stop the mice coming up through the floor.The store is located beside a canal and railway.I wonder what flavour the crisps were Monster munch maybe  Rentokil had been contacted


----------

